
Lego Calendar syncs with Google Calendar - thecosas
http://www.creativeapplications.net/objects/lego-calendar-by-vitamins-design-syncs-with-google-calendar/
======
xerophtye
Now this is really cool stuff. Though i have to ask, what exactly are the
benefits* of making it physical rather than digital (like a shared board).

*apart from the coolness factor

~~~
laumars
There no benefits of a shared board like this as it's the worst of both
worlds; a ridged, inflexible layout that you'd get with a digital calendar but
without the user friendly labels / legends to explain what you're seeing.

What this is, is a publicity stunt to show off the individuality and
inventiveness that this particular company wants to be known for. And for that
reason alone, this deserves to exist.

There's so many businesses competing for our attention with the same products
but remixed and with the same corporate speak, that it's nice to see something
that engages my inner child. Whether this is practical or not almost seems
irrelevant because it's fun, motivates me to invent my own projects and, most
importantly for them, it stands a greater chance of going viral - which
equates to free advertising.

------
jdkanani
Great idea! One question though, what about other way around - Google calendar
to Lego calendar? or It will just merge with existing events in Google
calender?

~~~
esw
Yeah, this is what I was expecting based on the phrasing of the title.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Yeah, it "syncs to" rather than "with"

------
eterm
OT: That canvas home badge/icon/image is incredible, it's slowly enough
animated that it's not distracting and you don't really notice until you go to
use the button at which point you notice the beauty.

~~~
gohrt
Are you referring to the hugely distracting nonfunctional never-ending
animation that calls constant attention to the least important part of the
page?

~~~
thecosas
If you're looking for a purely functional website, this is probably the worst
site for you to be on.

~~~
3825
Just look at the ASCII art that just says Creative Applications . Net right
after the doc type declaration.

<!-- ____ __ ______ ___ __ __ __ __ /\ _`\ /\ \\__ __ /\ _ \ /\\_ \ __ /\ \\__
__ /\ \/\ \ /\ \\__ \ \ \/\\_\ _ __ __ __ \ \ ,_\/\\_\ __ __ __\ \ \L\ \ _____
_____\//\ \ /\\_\ ___ __ \ \ ,_\/\\_\ ___ ___ ____ \ \ `\\\ \ __\ \ ,_\ \ \
\/_/_/\\`'__\/'__`\ /'__`\ \ \ \/\/\ \/\ \/\ \ /'__`\ \ __ \/\ '__`\/\ '__`\\\
\ \ \/\ \ /'___\ /'__`\ \ \ \/\/\ \ / __`\ /' _ `\ /',__\ \ \ , ` \ /'__`\ \
\/ \ \ \L\ \ \ \//\ __//\ \L\\.\\_\ \ \\_\ \ \ \ \\_/ |/\ __/\ \ \/\ \ \ \L\ \
\ \L\ \\\\_\ \\_\ \ \/\ \\__//\ \L\\.\\_\ \ \\_\ \ \/\ \L\ \/\ \/\ \/\\__,
`\\__\ \ \\`\ \/\ __/\ \ \\_ \ \\____/\ \\_\\\ \\____\ \\__/.\\_\\\ \\__\\\
\\_\ \\___/ \ \\____\\\ \\_\ \\_\ \ ,__/\ \ ,__//\\____\\\ \\_\ \\____\
\\__/.\\_\\\ \\__\\\ \\_\ \\____/\ \\_\ \\_\/\\____/\\_\\\ \\_\ \\_\ \\____\\\
\\__\ \/___/ \/_/ \/____/\/__/\/_/ \/__/ \/_/\/__/ \/____/ \/_/\/_/\ \ \/ \ \
\/ \/____/ \/_/\/____/\/__/\/_/ \/__/ \/_/\/___/ \/_/\/_/\/___/\/_/
\/_/\/_/\/____/ \/__/ \ \\_\ \ \\_\ \/_/ \/_/ \-->

------
figital
would be handy to just have a webcam pointed at a wipeboard ... then save any
snap different from the previous one (sans people standing in the way). and
detect certain shapes to auto-link with a URL. also, i would like a pony!

~~~
beeglebug
That was my first thought, it seems like the 'take photo/email to special
address' step is a bit long winded.

They should just slap a raspberry pi / webcam on the opposite wall and get it
to take a photo every 10 minutes.

------
speleding
Cool. It would be even cooler, and more useful, if someone builds a Lego robot
that reads a Google calendar and then updates the Lego version on the wall...

------
croisillon
So the guy sitting next to the stacked blue, white and pink pieces is the
accountant? Lego-powered steampunk!

